# I may have a problem



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe I do, maybe I don't. You tell me....



Are there any 40K audiobooks that I am missing? I'm not counting audiobooks that are also available in print format.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

The only Audio Dramas your missing are-
Vulkan's Shield 
The Ascension of Balthasar


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks.

Looks like Bathasar is not available in mp3 format as of yet. And for $21.99 (plus shipping) it might be a little steep for me right now.


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

So now I'm just missing The Ascension of Balthasar


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep. Don't forget that they've got a bunch of upcoming releases as well, although they're not out yet:

_Garro: Sword of Truth_ by James Swallow
_Bloodquest: Prisoners of The Eye of Terror_ by Ben Counter
_Bloodspire + Deathwolf_ by CZ Dunn and Andy Smillie
_Curse of the Everling_ by David Guymer
_The Sigilite_ by Chris Wraight
_Burden of Duty + Grey Angel_ by James Swallow and John French


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

As you can see I have Bloodspire, Deathwolf, and Grey Angel already -- purchased from the BL site.


----------



## hatefury (Mar 11, 2011)

looks good to me


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

what exactly are these?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

You're damn right you have a problem.

I don't see Fall of Damnos on that list!


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

These are all the 40k audiobooks that I own.

The Fall of Damnos is a text book, and I own that one. I don't purchase audiobooks on items that I already own in print format.

I'm kind of a nerd. I have almost every 40k book... pretty much only exception is the limited edition stuff. If I have a book that gets reprinted in an omnibus (for example Red Fury, Black Tide -- which are reprinted in the 2nd Blood Angels omnibus) then I won't re-purchase it. But I do have some of the small print runs (Space Hulk, Assault on Black Reach) and a couple of signed copies of books.


----------

